# Cleveland Custom XL Fairway .... 5 Wood 18 Degrees



## harpo_72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I did some research before buying this, the research suggested this was a low spin head with a deep face. Unfortunately I could not get any details about the shaft which is a Matrix Ozik. So armed with this knowledge I did some searching around and on Ebay they were being traded at very reasonable prices. I watched one go on a Friday for less than Â£37, which was a bargain, I paid a little more .
So the first shot I played with it was off the tee, it felt good the shaft which is a regular seemed to be capable of dealing with my swing so the tip strength must be quite tight. The flight was high as you would expect from an 18 degree head but it just kept flying and when it landed well it hopped up on the hard pan and ran on. I measured the distance and was quite surprised, I took note of the wind direction and played it on the next par 4 down the wind, again a similar yardage and nice powerful high flight. The shot shape goes from straight to draw, I prefer this, open fairway woods just lead to cutting off into rubbish. Having been suitably surprised by the clubs power down wind it was only right to smack one into the wind and see if it ballooned up and lost yards. For me this was definitely not the case, the ball powered through the wind and went my initial distance expectation. So this club has some power! I have hit it several times off the fairway and it does all the above and is easy to use... This is a club well worth looking at if you need distance and accuracy off the fairway or tee this will do the business.


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds good mate. I've been taking a look at the 3W version as I like the appeal of a deep face for off the tee. A lot of 3Ws these days all seem to have shallow faces which are good for me off the fairway, but not so much off the tee. My Taylormade 5W is a keeper, but on the back of this will take a look at the Cleveland 3W. How on earth did one go for Â£37 on ebay? They're about Â£130 brand new aren't they?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 25, 2013)

Poor timing by the seller i think, auction ended around 14:00 Friday. I pushed another one up to Â£70 notes and did not win it. If I had the finances floating around I would seriously look at a 3w. The club looks small but the face is deep and that's where the confidence comes. The head cover feels nice quality but I don't think it protects the shaft so if you carry another cover may be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 26, 2013)

Would have posted a pic or two but apparently all photobucket photos are invalid.  or its just an ipad thing ..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been put off these as my cobra S3 3 wood is a beaut and the face looks VERY closed at address.

I come from the inside and draw the ball so the last thing I need is more draw! Is this really the case?

If so I just have to wait for a "tour" version.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 27, 2013)

Doesn't look significantly closed, really is dependant on how you set yourself up. This club is giving me 3 wood distance, guy asked me last night if it was a 3 wood. The hard fairways are making it massively long squirted one out to 270 yards on a par 5 just because of the roll and landing in the right place to use that roll.


----------



## elliottlale (Jul 27, 2013)

Have to agree, this club is long. Getting quite similar distance to my 3 wood! I love the club now, head looks small but is deep, so great off the tee


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think i would like to investigate the driver or the std classic driver.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 27, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			I think i would like to investigate the driver or the std classic driver.
		
Click to expand...

The driver is a revelation, see my review http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-XL-Custom-Driver&highlight=cleveland+classic


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you ... I am now looking at selling something valuable, looks like the scotty del mar california may be going going gone!!


----------

